
We own ɡooɡle.com now and we don't know what to do with it - miles
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/elblzv/we_own_%C9%A1oo%C9%A1lecom_now_and_we_dont_know_what_to_do/
======
jituc
It is really disappointing to see possible misuse of unicode, I believe
browsers should team up and decide single measure like highliting unicode in
address bar with bold red color or something like that with little tool tip
which describe the case with caution.

------
dredmorbius
A/K/A Unicode considered harmful.

